# New Litter



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
It's been a while since I last posted, but I have been lurking :behindsofa:.
Well since most forum members have MHS or IWAP I thought I would post pictures about our new litter.
Abby gave birth on January 12, to two boys and one girl. One of the boys is black and white (8 oz), and the other is white and champagne (6 oz). The little girl is white and champagne (7.5 oz). 
Abby and the puppies are all very healthy and doing very well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations! 
I was just thinking of you _a lot _last weekend. (Lunch at Buck's)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PS-Oliver and Comet miss Abby and Lily


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats. look at the little "hands" on that first boy! how sweet they all are! yup! IWAP!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww what sweet, beautiful furbabies. Congratulations and so happy Abby and her babies are healthy and thriving.:hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! They look so sweet!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......Look at those cute little pink ears!


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations! I am glad Abby and pups are doing well. -Cheryl S.-


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations! They're adorable, and I'm so glad to hear everyone is doing well. Looking forward to many more adorable photos!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awwwww, look at those sweet, sweet lil' puppy paws....and yeah...IWAP!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

They are so sweet!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I've always been attracted to the darker colors, but those little white/champagne babies are adorable!


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Seriously dangerous. You are only a few miles from us-Lock your doors!
Hope they grow and thrive!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats!!! They are adorable and oh so tiny


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awwww....what sweet little itty bitty babies!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

these are beautiful babes who have for sure will bring much mischief and fun.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sweet!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Your pups are darling. My IWAP is kicking in big time!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! Oh, the puppies are sooooo sweet!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments. I love raising puppies. They are just so sweet and adorable. 
It is amazing that they are already changing. The white girl is getting more champagne markings on her head and black pigment coming in on her nose. The black and white boy is also getting pigment on his nose.
They are all gaining weight and are so healthy.
I will post updates and pictures whenever I can.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Kristine I'll come over and take more photos for you


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats!!! The white and champane girl in my last litter changed constantly too!! She was solid white when she was born, and had more and more markings appear that got darker and darker! Until around 12 weeks when they started to fade again :doh:

Anyway, congrats again! Have fun with them!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Kristine! Great to hear from you. You must be having a ton of fun raising your pups! Hugs!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ack!!!!!

Adorable little cuties.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 
Haven't posted in a while, I have just been busy with the puppies and work. Here are pictures of them at a little over two weeks old. 
They are very steady on their feet and starting to play with each other. They are also starting to bark and growl. Cute now, but not in a few weeks :doh:.
Enjoy the puppy breath.

The Boys


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

The Girl


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I love the picture of the girl sticking her tounge out!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh, she is a little cutie pie! Murray is white/champagne and now that his coat has grown out a fair bit, you can really see the champagne coloration. I love it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are *soooo* cute. Enjoy every moment with the babies.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm in love with the little girl! She looks like she's trying to blow bubbles!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, such cute puppies.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

ADORABLE babies!! Something unusually pretty about them -- very sweet expressions.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwww! i swear I can almost smell the puppy breath just by looking at the photos. Jane


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They look so sweet! Keep the pictures coming...


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh what little cuties. Look forward to more pictures as they grow.:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your beautiful litter! I love the boy with his speckled nose and his pouty face. He looks like a "Brutus" to me.....a big chunky guy that's really a love muffin! How adorable they all are! Now IWAP too! :hurt:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

... sigh............... ! How adorable!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your beautiful litter! Can't wait to see how their colors turn out


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm in love with the little girl! She looks like she's trying to blow bubbles!


That's so funny Ann! She really does, doesn't she?

Cute sweet little babies!!


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Finally had some time, so I took more pictures of the puppies and videos.
We still haven't decide 100% on names. We were going to do the Big Bang Theory litter- Leonard, Sheldon and Penny, but I don't think any of my puppy families would keep the names Leonard or Sheldon. 
Now we are thinking the Twilight litter, but it has just been so over done. Any suggestions??
They are all doing very well. The black and white boy is pretty naughty. He loves attention and to start fights with his siblings. The white boy is a sweet heart, but sometimes has a naughty molment. The white girl is a brute. She is by far the biggest and she is pretty feisty herself when she isn't sleeping or eating.
Enjoy the puppy breath.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are the youtube videos.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kristine, those videos are so much fun to watch. Your puppies are adorable!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

love it! since they are so "naughty" what about a little rascals theme?

Darla?
Spanky?
Alfalfa?
Buckwheat?
Porky?

Or a "spicy" theme?
Saffron
Cayenne
Cinnamon
Nutmeg
Pepper


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hahaha! They are such roly-poly cuties! All stomach and head, with little bitty legs waving around. How fun.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Kristine, Love, love watching the little munchkins playing. They are so adorable. Thank you for the videos.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> love it! since they are so "naughty" what about a little rascals theme?
> 
> Darla?
> Spanky?
> ...


Originally we were going to go with the little rascal theme, but my mom doesn't want to name one of the boys Spanky.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

so so cute!

:juggle:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Colinahavanese said:


> Originally we were going to go with the little rascal theme, but my mom doesn't want to name one of the boys Spanky.


:biggrin1: your Mom is a sweetheart.......


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations!! Looks like Abby had a really nice group! Wicket says "hi" too and we miss see you at the beach walks!


----------

